# Rent Apartment in South Jakarta



## sewaapartemen

Where I can search for apartment in South Jakarta ?


----------



## sewaapartemen

I want near Cilandak.


----------



## satsuma

Hi there!
Are you still looking for apartment?


----------



## stalane

sewaapartemen said:


> Where I can search for apartment in South Jakarta ?



Hi

Try this one: they are one of the biggest:

http://www.rumah123.com


----------

